

This is Why Google Scares the Sh*t Out of Companies - genieyclo
http://www.newcommbiz.com/this-is-why-google-scares-the-sht-out-of-companies/
Wow. I mean really, WOW! One announcement of a Web based product that is currently inferior to your product that only runs on a very limited number of devices and your company looses Billions of dollars. Wow.
======
run4yourlives
_This is what happened to TomTom and Garmin stock prices when Google announced
Maps Navigation._

To be honest, that's why the stock market should scare companies not google.
The stock price is an arbitrary number derived by people who do nothing but
sit around deriving stock prices.

Both TomTom and Garmin (hell they make avionics suites FFS)_ address different
market needs from google, and I highly doubt either will see a dramatic
immediate effect on their revenues. Long term, my guess is that TomTom will
feel something, but Garmin is pretty secure on the high end.

